# What are Tube Aquariums???



## SirFishaLot

Iv'e been shopping for acrylic tanks and ran across a 55g Acrylic Tube Aquarium. It looks like two seperate tanks connected by two tubes. Is there a special use for these tanks? I would like to get a bigger tank and use my 30g hex for whatever. Thankyou!


----------



## hXcChic22

Hmm, I've seen ones with longer tubes (like, two completely separate tanks with a long tube in between them) and they seem to just be for looks and to say you have something quirky and different. 
What do I know, though?


----------



## lohachata

personally i would spen that extra money on a bigger tank..for wyat you would pay for that tube tank you could buy a 75 or 90...tubes are a pain...not hard to break around the tubes..then you are totally out of luck...and trying to clean the tube is no fun either...


----------



## SirFishaLot

Hey hXcChic22, I found a better description on fishtanksdirect.com. I copied it. Definately interesting

Unique look of two tanks interconnected by tubes. All acrylic panels are clear, and optional colored backs are available in light blue, dark blue or black ( see Background choices above ).

Your fish are just as curious as you are. (That's why they keep staring back at you.) The Uniquarium 75 Gallon Tube Aquarium features a unique two-room design connected by two tubes, letting your fish explore and enjoy a change of scenery. Beginners love the simplicity, and pros appreciate the high-capacity Bio-Fil 3-way filter, Rio high-flow powerhead and more, maintaining perfect environmental peace without ugly tubes, pumps, or hoses. Choose your favorite tint color, then turn your fish into explorers.


----------



## SirFishaLot

lohachata said:


> personally i would spen that extra money on a bigger tank..for wyat you would pay for that tube tank you could buy a 75 or 90...tubes are a pain...not hard to break around the tubes..then you are totally out of luck...and trying to clean the tube is no fun either...


You are probably right! I'll keep shopping.


----------



## lohachata

just how much is this 75 gallon tube tank...or the 55 for that matter....


----------



## ZebraDanio12

Imagine cleaning this one.....


----------



## Redhead305

i'd rather go for a regualr tank then waste money on a tube tank


----------



## Cory1990

I like the look of them. And I would have one within I found one for free lol.


----------



## OhYesItsMe

How would a filter work on the one zebradanio12 posted? Sure they look cool, but I would not want fish in there, are there even openings on some of those spheres? I wouldnt get one of those, but if it is just 2 tanks connected by tubes and you are up for it then go for it but yeah if you can go bigger, why not.


----------



## AquariumTech

I bet they are right though, I would imagine the fish love it.


----------



## SirFishaLot

The 55g is $560! The 75g w/filtration is a whopping $1150! 
Guess I'll keep looking elsewhere


----------



## SirFishaLot

*Big Money*



lohachata said:


> just how much is this 75 gallon tube tank...or the 55 for that matter....


The 55g is $560! The 75g w/filtration is a whopping 1
$1150!
Guess I'll keep looking.


----------



## lohachata

for $550 you can easily get a 125-180 gallon set up off of craigslist...maybe even bigger..


----------



## Fishpunk

There's been a used 55 gallon double-tube tank for sale on Craigslist in my area for over two years. Tells you how popular they are.


----------

